# Cat Pulling His Fur Out



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

We have a cat who has, in the past, ripped all of the hair on his butt out due to a severe flea allergy. We've always been vigilant about fleas because of that. Recently, he started doing it again, however, there are no signs of fleas whatsoever. We were treating with Advantage once a month as a preventative, but we haven't seen (or seen/felt their byproducts) in this house, so we stopped last winter. I gave him a bath tonight with a tea tree oil shampoo to see if that would help. There was nothing in the water, and he's a very short haired cat. The areas he's ripping out (and one on his neck that he's really dug at) don't look any different than the rest of him other than the lack of hair (and bit of blood on his neck). Any ideas as to what could be causing it or what to do about it?


----------



## Escapegoat (Dec 25, 2014)

Sounds like it could be an allergy, Is he indoor or outdoor? Has he had Changes in food? Stress? Does he over lick?


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

He's indoor-only. No changes in food or environment recently that I know of. Other than today's bath, he has a relatively stress-free environment (except when he tries to play with our female cat). He does tend to over-groom himself, but that hasn't increased that I've noticed.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Something is flaring up the allergy.


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

I can't figure out what it would be. We can get flea stuff, but I don't want to spend the money unnecessarily.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would probably get the flea stuff. Unless he has an allergy to something else.


----------



## Escapegoat (Dec 25, 2014)

Well I had one cat that used to lose hair on his rear end according to the changing seasons [he was flealess], I'm searching for the meds bottle the vet prescribed. have also had an indoor cat that was allergic to his plastic food dish! Switched to ceramic and his skin cleared up..


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Have you used any new products in your household ? Like perfumes , floor cleaners , air sanitizers ? New rug , furniture ? 

When they start ripping hair out , whatever he has is raging…
Have you tried a flea comb near the base of the tail and check under his arm pit area. Another thing , his anal glands may be blocked up and may need to be expressed. That is one thing i would let the vet check out for you. I can do dogs anal glands without a problem , but not cats , i have no idea why , lol.. That alone can make them pull hair out.
It could be too dry in the house too . In the colder months with the heat up it dries out everyones skin …..put out pots of fresh water near radiators or wood stoves and change daily. Poor kitty , that so sad 
If there is raw or scaly skin , i wouldn't put any flea topicals on it , that could cause more irritation. Check and see if the products you are using have changed their ingredients lately , some do and don't tell the public. Also , have you changed his diet ? New brand of for maybe ?
Everything we use in our homes , like sprays or perfumes and such , linger at their level for quite a while . So , they are basically breathing in everything we use. Just like smoke rises , these things sink down and linger and can cause irritations , watery eyes. And , since i mentioned it , smoke. Has anyone smoked where they normally wouldn't or maybe a new friend who comes over and has the smoke on them ?
Im just throwing things out there , hoping that something will help


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

We used a flea comb and bathed everyone last night. Dave is a very short-haired cat, so usually if he has anything on him, it's very easy to find. No one else is scratching at all. I'm trying to rack my brain to figure out if anything has changed. $60 for flea stuff is a good bit for us, particularly since we would want to treat for a few months at least if it is fleas. I hadn't considered anal glands. Maybe I'll call the vet and see how much she'd charge to take a look since she's usually very reasonable. 

Escapegoat, I would like to know what med your vet prescribed. Maybe I should look up the dosage for benadryl in cats and see if that helps.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

What kind of food is he on? Some cats are allergic to wheat, I believe, like dogs can be.


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

He's on Purina One Urinary Tract Formula, which I'm sure has wheat in it. However, he has been on it for over a year now.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Possibly change the food ? I would give the vet a call and if they are reasonable , bring in to have his anal gland expressed….see if that works for him first. If not , change the food slowly , you never know with cats , they are masters at hiding symptoms so it could have been festering for quite a while before the hair loss. Good luck. Im very interested to hear what it could be. I hope he finds relief soon


----------

